# I forgot how bad it was



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a spell of intense DP last night. I think it came about from partying waaaaay to hard for new years. That and I think i got rufee'd at the end of the night. Long story. But anyway, holy crap I had forgotten what a terrible and horrifying feeling it is. I felt like I was dying. To everyone who is still suffering I am truly sorry. After last night I have a renewed sense of purpose and drive to help everyone that I can. No one should have to live like that.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> I had a spell of intense DP last night. I think it came about from partying waaaaay to hard for new years. That and I think i got rufee'd at the end of the night. Long story. But anyway, holy crap I had forgotten what a terrible and horrifying feeling it is. I felt like I was dying. To everyone who is still suffering I am truly sorry. After last night I have a renewed sense of purpose and drive to help everyone that I can. No one should have to live like that.


Hi Tommy, At least you know it's temporary. I follow your posts and I just bought some L Theanine. How do you recommend taking it? Morning/Evening/Night. With or without food and hat dosage. Thanks, Dyna


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

rufee'd huh? Was someone trying to get in your pants?

No, but seriously, I'm glad that it was just a spell and that it went away. It's encouraging to know that you don't clearly remember when you recover.


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought you got rid of it entirely ): ?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I love to read those words from someone who knows what it is like. All the others just say: "Don't be a pussy, it cannot be that bad. You seem absolutely normal." They honestly know nothing


----------

